# configurer mon compte mail La poste



## mixdouille (15 Août 2012)

bonjour à tous,

je souhaite configurer mon compte mail la poste sur mon macbook pro derniére génération. Je reçois bien mes mails mais je ne peux pas en envoyer. Ma connexion internet est chez bouyguetelecom. 

Comment dois-je faire? 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Larme (15 Août 2012)

T'as mis quoi dans le SMTP ?


----------



## mixdouille (15 Août 2012)

j'ai mis ceci: smtp.laposte.net


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 Mail / Préférences / Comptes / Avancé :

Qu'as-tu en face de "Authentification" ?

Si tu as : "Aucune", ceci ne marche que dans le cas où le compte de messagerie est chez le FAI, par exemple une adresse truc@orange.fr et le FAI Orange.

Dans ton cas, il faut avoir en face de Authentification ; "Mot de passe"

Tu peux ensuite aller dans : Mail / Préférences / Données du compte

En bas, en face de Serveur SMTP, clique sur le menu déroulant et choisis "modifier la liste des serveurs SMTP".

Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, sélectionne en haut smtp.laposte.fr, et clique sur l'onglet "avancé" :

Tu dois avoir en face de Authentification : mot de passe
Dessous : ton nom d'utilisateur qui est soit l'adresse mail complète, soit ce qui est devant l'arobase
Dessous : le mot de passe du compte de messagerie

Faire ok et "appliquer" si demandé.


----------



## mixdouille (15 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mail / Préférences / Comptes / Avancé :
> 
> Qu'as-tu en face de "Authentification" ?



Salut,

j'aie une identification par mot de passe


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Regarde le message au dessus, j'ai complété.

Si ça ne marche pas, essayer avec smtp.bouygtel.fr

Voir cette page :
https://assistance.b-and-you.fr/que...r-sur-mon-iphone-mon-adresse-mail-de-la-poste

Dans la page "modifier la liste des serveurs smtp", ajouter smtp.bouygtel.fr, avec rien dans nom d'utilisateur est mot de passe, mais avec "Mot de passe" en face de Authentification.


----------



## mixdouille (29 Août 2012)

merci Renaud 31 mais rien a faire sa ne fonction pas en que ce soit avec smtp laposte ou Bouygue je ne reçois pas les mails et je ne peux pas en envoyer.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée?

Merci d'avance


----------



## mixdouille (31 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Regarde le message au dessus, j'ai complété.
> 
> Si ça ne marche pas, essayer avec smtp.bouygtel.fr
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton aide mais rien ne fonctionne je suis désemparé. Est ce que faut que j'appelle le service conso mac ou bouygue?


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (31 Août 2012)

mixdouille a dit:


> merci Renaud 31 mais rien a faire sa ne fonction pas en que ce soit avec smtp laposte ou Bouygue je ne reçois pas les mails et je ne peux pas en envoyer.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait une idée?
> 
> Merci d'avance




t'aurais pas des ports bloquer ?


----------



## mixdouille (31 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> t'aurais pas des ports bloquer ?



Non il fonctionne bien. Si tu parle de port USB ou autres pas de soucis sur ce point. De plus, je ne savais pas qu'un port peux bloquer ma boite mail sur mon mac book pro nouvelle génération.

En tout cas merci pour ton aide.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (31 Août 2012)

mixdouille a dit:


> Non il fonctionne bien. Si tu parle de port USB ou autres pas de soucis sur ce point. De plus, je ne savais pas qu'un port peux bloquer ma boite mail sur mon mac book pro nouvelle génération.
> 
> En tout cas merci pour ton aide.




non je parlais des ports réseau, souvent le smtp est bloqué parceque le port 25 est bloqué


----------



## mixdouille (31 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> non je parlais des ports réseau, souvent le smtp est bloqué parceque le port 25 est bloqué



ok comment faire pour vérifier que mes ports fonctionnent?


----------



## mixdouille (3 Septembre 2012)

mixdouille a dit:


> ok comment faire pour vérifier que mes ports fonctionnent?



je n'arrive toujours pas est ce qu'un aurait une idée?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## chafpa (4 Septembre 2012)

Sur quel port sort smtp.laposte.net ?

Perso, je suis sur 587 avec Mot de passe et transmission non sécurisée avec Thunderbird 12.


----------



## mixdouille (9 Septembre 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Sur quel port sort smtp.laposte.net ?
> 
> Perso, je suis sur 587 avec Mot de passe et transmission non sécurisée avec Thunderbird 12.



peux tu me donner ta configuration?

merci


----------



## chafpa (9 Septembre 2012)

Là voila :


----------



## papa9999 (9 Septembre 2012)

il te faut changer le smtp laposte.net par celui de ton fournisseur d'acces pour le connaitre regarde les propriete de ton mail fournisseur.
en fait la connexion automatique met le smtp par defaut du domaine de ta boite mail ca fera aussi ca si tu rentre un mail different de ton fournisseur d'acces ex hotmail,orange etc.....
si c'est bouygue telecom tu doit avoir le smtp de bouygue pour toutes tes adresse mail.


----------



## mixdouille (9 Septembre 2012)

papa9999 a dit:


> il te faut changer le smtp laposte.net par celui de ton fournisseur d'acces pour le connaitre regarde les propriete de ton mail fournisseur.
> en fait la connexion automatique met le smtp par defaut du domaine de ta boite mail ca fera aussi ca si tu rentre un mail different de ton fournisseur d'acces ex hotmail,orange etc.....
> si c'est bouygue telecom tu doit avoir le smtp de bouygue pour toutes tes adresse mail.



Bonjour mon fournisseur et bouygue et mon adresse la poste.

Je n'arrive toujours pas à solutionner ce soucis. Je sais pas quoi mettre comme smtp. En tout cas merci de ton aide


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 tu as bien fait l'essai avec les serveurs Bouygues ?

Serveur POP : pop.bouygtel.fr
Serveur SMTP : smtp.bouygtel.fr


----------



## mixdouille (18 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> tu as bien fait l'essai avec les serveurs Bouygues ?
> 
> ...


 

oui j'ai tout essayé et rien ne fonctionne je ne reçois pas mais mail et je ne peux pas en envoyer. sa commence à être trés chiant mais bon....


----------



## JeffZeze (18 Septembre 2012)

Du côté du compte LaPost, il n'y a rien à activer ? Je crois que sur certains webmail il faut "autoriser" un client extérieur à se connecter au compte pour que ça marche.


----------



## papa9999 (18 Octobre 2012)

sur le pop tu doit mettre la poste.net et le smtp celui de bouygue.


----------



## mixdouille (25 Novembre 2012)

papa9999 a dit:


> sur le pop tu doit mettre la poste.net et le smtp celui de bouygue.



j'ai fait ce que tu m'a conseillé et c'est ne fonctionne toujours pas.

J'en ai marre j'arrive pas a mettre ma boite mail laposte sur mon macbook pro


----------



## subsole (25 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour 
Tu ne sembles plus pouvoir recevoir d'emails alors que dans ton premier post ça fonctionnait, donc retourne à ce que tu avais fait à l'origine.


Si ta boite mail est une boite POP.
Pour serveur de réception, c. à d.  le POP, tu dois mettre tout ce qui est en italique  :
_pop.laposte.net_


Pour le serveur d'envoi, c. à d.  le SMTP tu dois mettre tout ce qui est en italique  :
_smtp.bouygtel.fr_

Pour les détails de configuration Mail, jette un oeil par là ====> http://www.osxfacile.com/mail.html


----------



## joavie (5 Septembre 2014)

Réouverture du post
Après en avoir lu plusieurs et avoir tout essayé, c'est le seul qui me parait le plus simple et compréhensible.

Qui pourrait prendre la main sur mon mbp ? il existe des appui pour ça, je commence à craquer un fusible !!!!!!!!

mon gmail et yahoo fonctionnaient mais évidement pas laposte donc je me suis lancé dans le bidouillage (pas besoin de me dire qu'il fallait pas, soyons constructifs).

Depuis plus rien ne fonctionne, j'ai tout supprimé et réinstallé mes mails mais rien...

J'ai fait diagnostic de connexions mais ça change rien, quoi que je fasse.

Merci


----------



## tivinz (5 Septembre 2014)

D'après le site de la poste les paramètres sont les suivants :


> *1- Si vous vous connectez en POP3, voici les paramètres à renseigner :*
> 
> - Serveur de courrier entrant : *pop.laposte.net*
> - Serveur de courrier sortant : *smtp.laposte.net*
> ...




Tente de recréer ton compte avec ces infos (je te conseille l'IMAP, qui permet de synchro plusieurs appareils)

PS:tirs d'après leur site, le nom d'utilisateur se rentre sans le @laposte.net 

Bon courage !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2014)

joavie a dit:


> je me suis lancé dans le bidouillage (.../...
> j'ai tout supprimé i


supprimé quoi et où?

si ca se trouve ce sont des fichiers de réglages  corrompus
( courant avec migration réencodage d'anciens OS, surtout avec les premiers mavericks)

si c'est un laposte imap
tester sur une session mavericks test ( crée par et pour mavericks)
en imap ca n'aura aucune incidence avec d'autres point d'accès
et ca permet de verifier très vite si un souci est local ( mail d'une session) ou toutes sessions


----------



## joavie (5 Septembre 2014)

j'ai supprimé tout les comptes mails et recréé
j'ai aussi fait diagnostic réseau


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2014)

donc tu n'as PAS supprimé les fichiers de fonctionnement mail ( dans ta biblio)

et on ne sait toujours pas si c'est en pop ou imap
ou si mavericks fut installé par dessus un OS plus ancien

si imap faire le test autre session


----------



## Sly54 (5 Septembre 2014)

*Note de la modération*: allez zou, on déménage !


----------



## joavie (6 Septembre 2014)

laposte est en pop.laposte.net 995 SSL MdP et en envoi: smtp.laposte.net 465 SSL MdP ça fonctionne Merci

gmail en imap.gmail.com 993 SSL MdP et en envoi: smtp.gmail.com 465 SSL MdP ça fonctionne aussi !!!

Mais 
yahoo en imap ne veut rien entendre.

J'avais juste supprimé les comptes mail et recréés.
Effectivement Mavericks a été installé sur et tout fonctionnais, mais je ne l'ai pas utilisé 1h avec l'ancien os, Darwin, mais je sais pas si j'ai bien fait de mettre Mav.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h13 ----------




joavie a dit:


> laposte est en pop.laposte.net 995 SSL MdP et en envoi: smtp.laposte.net 465 SSL MdP ça fonctionne Merci
> 
> gmail en imap.gmail.com 993 SSL MdP et en envoi: smtp.gmail.com 465 SSL MdP ça fonctionne aussi !!!
> 
> ...



Je viens enfin de boucler la boucle.

imap.mail.yahoo.com 993 SSL MdP et serv d'envoi 587 SSL MdP

Précision Ultra importante Toujours mettre son mail en entier dans nom d'utilisation !

Je peux pas mettre résolu je suppose mais c'est le cas. (Dite moi si j'ai bien fait de mettre Mavericks).
Encore MERKI à la communauté macg


----------



## tivinz (6 Septembre 2014)

Bon ça avance ! 

Concernant yahoo quels sont les paramètres que tu as rentrés ? 

Vérifie qu'ils correspondent à ceux-là :

Paramètres IMAP pour yahoo 

PS : en cas de problème, donne toujours les paramètres que tu utilises, t'aider avec juste comme info "ça ne marche pas" n'est pas évident ;-)

-----------------------------------------------

Edit : Post croisés  Tout est rentré dans l'ordre alors. 
Pour Mavericks pas de problème, en 10.9.4 les problèmes avec Mail sont censés être réglés.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Septembre 2014)

joavie a dit:


> Je peux pas mettre résolu je suppose mais c'est le cas.


Le fil ayant été créé par _mixdouille_, il n'y a que lui et le modérateur de ce forum qui peuvent le mettre en _Résolu_.


----------

